
Nobody Wants Bitcoin - exolymph
https://medium.com/@mattprd/nobody-wants-bitcoin-ae86f9677dd#.bsbfrmib0
======
exolymph
"Not everyone wants bitcoin yet, but that’s ok. Not everybody wanted the
internet in the beginning either."

Basically, the author argues that bitcoin is a low-demand currency.

------
theseoafs
> If my sister wants to buy her new phone with bitcoin she should be able to
> do so.

She doesn't, so give her real money.

